# Neuer PC so ok?



## revolt3c (9. Juli 2011)

Hallihallo,

hab mir nach 3 Jahren wieder ne neue Kiste zusammengestellt weil ich uuuunbedingt halbwegs für BF3 
gewappnet sein möchte sogut es eben mit dem Budget geht (900-1000€)

Was meint ihr zu dem Setup?

Intel Core i7-2600K
 ASUS P8P67
 8GB Corsair DDR3 PC1600
 Sapphire HD﻿ 6950 2GB
 120GB OCZ SSD
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 

LG DVD Brenner
Gehäuse


War mir nicht ganz sicher ob die GTX 560 Ti oder die Ati die bessere Wahl ist |:


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

zuviel cpu für die graka. eine zur cpu passende grafik kostet, pi mal daumen, das doppelte der cpu.

also zum i7 zb eine gtx 590. die ist aber im vergleich zu gtx 580 ihr geld nicht so richtig wert, und der unterschied gtx 57o zu gtx 580 ist auch nicht so bombe...

sind wir also bei der gtx 570 (oder bei radeon der 6970) . die kostet um die 300. also wärst du mit einer 150euro cpu gut beraten, und da wäre dann zb der i5-2400 eine gute wahl.

da du ein P mainboard und einen K prozessor gewählt hast, willst du takten?

wenns dir WIRKLICH nur um bf3 geht, dann wart bis das spiel da ist. dann weist du von radeon treiberproblemen, weis die wirklichen anforderungen, es gibt die neuen amd prozzis, und ggf auch schon die nächste generation der grafikchips.


und ggf ist bei battlefield eine radeonkarte auch nicht die beste wahl.. guck mal da: Battlefield Bad Company 2: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks - Update: DirectX-11-Werte - grafikkarte, battlefield bad company 2  (unten sind cpus im vergleich, ab quadcore ist da kein großer unterschied mehr)

die gtx480, verzeih mir, fickt die radeon! (miese treiber...)

hier ist es ähnlich, ist aber neuer, bessere radeon treiber, geringerer unterschied! Benchmark Results: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (DX11) : Radeon HD 6970 And 6950 Review: Is Cayman A Gator Or A Crock?


also, im kurzem: kein i7, für das geld lieber ne gtx570. SSD ist luxus. wenn du den rechner jetzt nicht brauchst, kauf ihn dann, wenn die ersten magazine es gebencht haben.


----------



## revolt3c (10. Juli 2011)

die option den i7 zu takten will ich mir natürlich offen halten ist aber momentan sicher nicht nötig.

der vorteil der 560ti ist wohl die unterstützung von physx aber die hd 6950 lässt die option offen geflasht zu werden (wobei ich auch nicht weiss ob das bei den neuen modellen möglich ist)?!
abwarten wird wohl das beste sein vorallem wenn demnächst die 7000er serie auf den markt geschmissen wird. aber eigentlich gibt es im hart umkämpften hardwaremarkt nie so wirklich den perfekten zeitpunkt


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Juli 2011)

naja, mit nem i7 und ner 6950 musst du halt damit leben das dein system teilweise bis zu 20% lahmer ist als meines... und ich hab ne 4 jahre alte CPU...

must du selber wissen ob es dir tausend euro wert ist von nem 4 jahre alten rechner an die wand gefahren zu werden


----------



## revolt3c (10. Juli 2011)

20%? Ist das so? 

Hier ma Benchmarktest der CPU´s:

PassMark CPU Lookup

Da liegt der 2600k weit vorne. Dein Q6600 hast du ja schon voll  ausgereizt da fängt es beim 2600k erst an bis zu 5ghz sollen ja möglich  sein. Im übrigen den habe ich gerade auch verbaut ^^ Würde aber das Komplettsystem verkaufen solang ich noch ein wenig Geld dafür bekomme.

Hier noch ein Benchmarktest zu BFBC2:

http://static.techspot.com/articles-info/349/bench/BFBC2_03.png

Die GTX 480 liegt gleich auf mit der HD 6950 allerdings kostet die 480er noch gute 400€.
Ich richte mich halt meist nach den Benchmarks im selben Spielegenre aber trotzdem ist man sich nie ganz sicher.

Ist die GTX 480 AMP eine abgespeckte Version?


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. Juli 2011)

wenn der rechner für bf3 sein soll, dann warte bis es raus ist  sollte es doch jetzt schon sein ist dein system nicht so der hammer P/L technisch.
Intel Core i7-2600K :: für gaming ist HT nicht nützlich
ASUS P8P67 :: guutes board
8GB Corsair DDR3 PC1600 :: 8GB CL9 1333, mit mehr kann die Sandybridge nicht umgehen
Sapphire HD﻿ 6950 2GB :: gute wahl
120GB OCZ SSD :: finger weg, die geben öfters den geist auf, lieber welche von Crucial
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 :: viel zu großes netzteil, wenn du nicht übertaktest reicht dir ein Cougar A450 wenn du übertaktest: Seasonic X-560

Nimm die benches von Fragerick nciht zu ernst, wenn nur BC2 getestet wird ist eig immer Nvidia vorne, liegt daran das DICE arschkriecher sind die ihr spiel auf nvidia karten optimieren. die gtx480 ist zwar etwa auf dem leistungsniveau einer hd6950(hd6950 ist aber trotzdem meist stärker) aber sie braucht viel mehr strom, ist lauter(sehr sogar) und heißer, wobei sie nicht mal weniger kostet(gh.de bester preis gtx480: 199€ 2t 235€ 3t 236€ :: hd6950: bester preis: 179€ 2t 183€ 3t 187€)


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Juli 2011)

syntetische cpu benchmarks sagen über spiele nichts aus. solange du nichts renderst, schneidest oder rippst hast du von einem i5 oder i7 keine vorteile zu einem q6600@3,2 oder gar @3,6. der q66 stemmt in bf:bc2 1680*1050 ohne filter im minnimum um die 75frames, der i7 um die hundert. das ist echt egal. (beides mit ner gtx480)

aber wenn du dir das anguckst (ne 5870 ist so stark wie ne 6950) Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - fermi - Seite 4

33frames im minimum sind schon ganz schön wenig!  und in hd bricht die ein auf 27 frames!

der von dir verlinkte bench scheint unglaubwürdig, die 5870 hat zb da die dreifache leistung im vergleich zu pcgh. in bf_bc2 gibt es keinen benchmark, die gucken direkt im spiel wie die frames sind. jeh nach dem, was man da im spiel anguckt sind die logischer weise höher oder niedriger. die benchsequenz von pchg ist reproduzierbar und mit viel kaboom, den glaub ich ihre werte 

die gtx480 AMP! ist eine von zotac mit besserem kühler versehen und werksseitig übertaktete version. bringt, ganz grob, 5% mehr leistung als eine normale gtx480. und deutlich leiser und kälter.

eine stino gtx480 gibts grad ab 199 und die AMP! ab 265,90. wobei ich vor 2 wochen 220 bei alternate bezahlt habe -> GTX 480 AMP! im Ausverkauf !


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Juli 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> Nimm die benches von Fragerick nciht zu ernst, wenn nur BC2 getestet wird ist eig immer Nvidia vorne,* liegt daran das DICE arschkriecher sind die ihr spiel auf nvidia karten optimieren. * die gtx480 ist zwar etwa auf dem leistungsniveau einer hd6950(hd6950 ist aber trotzdem meist stärker) aber sie braucht viel mehr strom, ist lauter(sehr sogar) und heißer, wobei sie nicht mal weniger kostet(gh.de bester preis gtx480: 199€ 2t 235€ 3t 236€ :: hd6950: bester preis: 179€ 2t 183€ 3t 187€)


 
und vom wem ist bf3?

am rande, laut der tabelle hat die gtx 480 amp 19dba, die 6950 stino 34 dba... wie war das, 10dba mehr sind eine verdoppelung? 

ja, aber die stino 480 ist NOCH lauter als die 6950.. und ne leiste 6950 kostet halt auch 215 aufwärts und die ist dann auch nur knapp leiser als die gtx480 AMP!...

aber für die werb ich hier ja garnicht, ich sag nur das ne 6950 zu schwach fürn i7 ist und man die kohle lieber in ne dickere karte stecken sollte.

edith: den link zur tabelle sollte ich schon mit schicken  http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/asus_radeon_hd_6950_directcu_2_test/index10.php


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> und vom wem ist bf3?
> 
> am rande, laut der tabelle hat die gtx 480 amp 19dba, die 6950 stino 34 dba... wie war das, 10dba mehr sind eine verdoppelung?
> 
> ...


FAIL!
nur weil dice ein spiel auf NV optimiert ist es noch lange nicht sinnvoll nur NV zu kaufen!
du redest außerdem von der AMP! version der gtx480 mag sein das die leise ist, ich jedoch rede immer von referenz versionen, außer ich spreche es explizit an, und da ist die GTX480 unter aller sau. selbst die mega kühlung einer DCII (welche laut deiner tabelle sogar noch leiser ist) kostet 50€ weniger (bestpreis gh.de) als eine gtx480 amp!. das ein i7 fürs gaming unsinn ist stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu
.
ich schlage jetzt einfach mal was vor:
revolt3c | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
oder in links:
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x3.30 GHz So 1155 BOX | hoh.de
Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB SATA 6Gb/s Marvell Controller | hoh.de
Plextor PX-L890SA DVD SATA retail | hoh.de
WD Caviar Green 1000GB SATA3 32MB (WD10EADX) | hoh.de
Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
560W Seasonic X-Series X-560 80+ Gold Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
ATX Lancool Dragon Lord K58 Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Prolimatech Megahalems REV B Intel S775, 1366, 1156 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
2xEnermax T.B.Silence 120mm 900rpm | hoh.de
->~820€ plus versand, ob du bei mindfactory bestellen willst, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## revolt3c (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Quaaaak,

ich habe jetzt die Sapphire durch die Asus ersetzt und die OCZ durch die Crucial.
Ob 2500k oder 2600k da muss ich nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen vorallem gedenke ich wieder mehr in Photoshop, Inventor etc zu machen muss ich mir eben überlegen ob es mir der Aufpreis Wert ist.


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Juli 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> FAIL!
> nur weil dice *ein* spiel auf NV optimiert ist es noch lange nicht sinnvoll nur NV zu kaufen!


 

bei 8 von 10 spielen blöhkt dir doch beim start der doofe nvidia jingel um die ohren. und grad bei bf:bc2 kams ja anfangs für radeon besitzer zu problemen... und da bf3 eben vom gleichen entwickler auf einer ähnlichen engine ist... naja, mir ist das egal.


ich würde ein netzteil fürs halbe geld kaufen, und den kühler nur, wenn ich wirklich takten will. für normalen betrieb tuts der katana 3 (fürs halbe geld)

und ich würde mir auch schwer überlegen in einen rechner, den ich nur wegen bf3 kaufe eine graka einzubauen, die beim vorgänger von dem spiel schon auf unter 30 frames ein bricht. ICH würde, wenn ich vor der entscheidung stände die gtx570 kaufen. mit besserem kühler um die 250euro. Nvidia Geforce GTX 570 für 350 Euro im Test: Grafikqualität mit Leistung über GTX-480-Niveau - fermi, geforce - Seite 4

und im minimum einfach mal 20frames mehr. das sind 40euro, die den unterschied zwischen "spielbar" und "macht keinen spass" ausmachen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. Juli 2011)

stimmt, aber das heißt nicht das des game auf NV optimiert ist, sondern das es von NV gesponsort ist, und es is nur bei sehr sehr sehr wenigen spielen so, dass NV wirklich einen vorteil bringt, BC2 is halt ein aktuelles beispiel, andere spiele profitieren extrem von AMD karten...
das netzteil ist semipassiv, da es ihm ja auf silent ankommt ist das teil im idle und bei geringeren games nicht hörbar, ab 20% load dreht der lüfter nicht wahrnehmbar, erst ab 110%load hört man spulen fiepen, das teil hat ne extrem starke 12V schiene deshalb empfehle ich es sehr gerne und beim NT zu sparen wenn man takten will ist unsinn. der kühler wurde auf post #3 eingefügt, indem er explizit sagt das er sich das takten offen halten will.
ich frag mich das jetzt schon ein paar mal: verwechselst du die HD6950 mit der HD6870?(6850)
schau dir mal den link an: Test: AMD Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 (Seite 24) - 15.12.2010 - ComputerBase die karte bricht bei einer extrem hohen auflösung nur ganz selten(wenn überhaupt) unter 30fps


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Juli 2011)

gut, dann passt das mit netzteil und kühler ja...

ne, wir bedienen uns nur unterschiedlicher tester  Radeon HD 6950 mit 1 GiByte VRAM im Test: Die Alternative zur Geforce GTX 560 Ti? - radeon, amd, ati, grafikkarte

da bf:bc2 keinen benchmark modus hat, kann im prinzip jeder benchen wie er will (überspitzt: wenn ich nur auf den boden gucke und das benche bekomm ich auch mit ner onboardkarte meine 100frames). ich bleib bei den benches von pcgh, da haben immer die gleiche sequenz.
ich denke es ist legitim einen benchmark mit schlechten ergebnissen zu nehmen, die spiegeln dann den worst case im spiel wieder.


und da es eben der gleiche entwickler und ne ähnliche engin ist würde ICH zumindest nicht auf eine für den vorgänger schon zu schwache karte setzen... zumals ja scheinbar echt kein gelproblem ist ^^


----------



## revolt3c (10. Juli 2011)

Also das Geld keine Rolle spielt würde ich jetzt nicht sagen 
Was hälst du von der MSI?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N570GTX-M2D12D5/OC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Die wäre vllt gerade noch Preistechnisch verkraftbar. Natürlich kann man sagen legst nochmal 30€ drauf dann hast wieder was besseres aber irgendwo sollte man dann schon einen Strich ziehen


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Juli 2011)

EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (012-P3-1571-KR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

guck mal die, evga bietet 10jahre garantie, die bleibt auch wenn man den kühler tauscht. leise sind grakas im stino design alle nicht. bei evga kann man wenigstens gefahrlos den kühler wechseln. (wenns einem denn wirklich auf den sack geht)

sonnst is deine nicht verkehrt, die ist nochmal OC und legt noch ein bricket drauf!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2011)

Die teurere CPU lohnt sich da nicht, ein 2500k reicht völlig. Da würd ich das Geld entweder einfach sparen oder aber in eine bessere Graka wie zb die GTX 570 stecken. mehr als eine GTX 570 wäre wiederum aber Unfug, wenn man Preis-Leistung betrachtet. Das wäre nur was für "FPS Freaks"  da würd ich dann lieber in Kauf nehmen, später irgendwann mal halt etwas früher aufrüsten zu "müssen".

Aktuell kriegt man eben schon deutlich unter 1000€ einen top-PC, man bekommt nicht wie vor 4-5 Jahren für 800-1000€ grad mal einen "Mittelklasse"-PC.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> wenn ich nur auf den boden gucke und das benche bekomm ich auch mit ner onboardkarte meine 100frames




ich würd auch EVGA bevorzugen, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich ne persönliche abneigung habe gegen MSI


----------



## WildBilly29 (11. Juli 2011)

Achtung: Die verlinkte Evga HD hat kein Referenzdesign (könnte Probleme mit alternativen Lüftern geben). Lieber die hier kaufen: EVGA GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (012-P3-1570-ER) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Juli 2011)

recht hat er! dann aber lieber nochmal 8euro drauf legen und die da kaufen -> Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die ist schon leise.


oder die msi, die du verlintk hast, die ist duetlich günstiger und auch OC


----------



## quaaaaaak (11. Juli 2011)

stimmt, die phantom ist ne super karte wenn man ne leise starke will, aber es geht mmn. nichts über aftermarket cooler 

und WildBilly29 hat auch recht, umbedingt das referenz design nehmen, wenn du nen anderen kühler installieren willst!


----------



## revolt3c (16. Juli 2011)

Mein Rechner ist nun angekommen und mit Crysis 2 bin ich schon die Hälfte durch 
Im Endeffekt steht jetzt das bei mir zu Hause:

Intel Core i7-2600K
 ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0
 8GB Corsair DDR3 PC1600
 MSI NGTX 570
 Crucial 128GB M4 SSD 
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 
 LG DVD Brenner
Gehäuse
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

für 1095€ inkl. Zusammenbau! Ich bin zufrieden 
Bestellt habe ich bei Hardwareversand die Lieferung ging prompt. Zwar hätte ich ein paar Komponenten woanders vllt einen Tick günstiger bekommen aber rechnet man dann noch den Versand dazu lohnt es einfach nicht.


----------

